# هل يوجد هندسة صناعية في الدول الاجنبية ؟ما اسم هذا التخصص؟



## super genius (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



هل يوجد تخصص الهندسة الصناعية في دول اوروبا تحديدا بريطانيا
او استراليا(مهم)
او كندا
لاني دورت كثيرا على مسمى الهندسة الصناعية ولم اجدها
تحت مسمى الهندسة الصناعية او هندسة النظم تقريبا
ابغا جامعة استراليا فيها هذا التخصص
هل هي هندسة الادارة
وما هو الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة الانتاج وهندسة الادارة بشكل مبسط


بشكل عام من الافضل خلال 10سنوات القادمة باذن الله في المملكة 
الهندسة الصناعية او هندسة الانتاج
وهل لها مستقبل وظيفي لاني لم اجد اي طلب وظيفة تحت مسمى هندسة صناعية

(لم اجد في المواضيع المثبتة ما يفيد باسم الهندسة الصناعية في الخارج)

اسف لاني طولت

شكرا لكم​


----------



## super genius (17 أكتوبر 2010)

معقولة ولا احد يعرف في هذا التخصص
هل يوجد فرق بين هندسة التصنيع والهندسة الصناعية
هل هندسة التصنيع هي هندسة الانتاج


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

it's called Industrial Engineering.


----------



## super genius (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اعرف اخوي انها تسمى و لكن في استراليا لا يوجد تخصص اسمه *Industrial Engineering 
بل يوجد *
*Manufacturing Engineering & Management*

وهو بترجمته للعربية يسمى هندسة التصنيع والادارة وهندسة التصنيع عندنا تختلف عن الهندسة الصناعية\

سؤال اخر هل هندسة التصنيع هي هندسة الانتاج


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

I believe Industrial Engineering is a branch of Production Engineering.


----------



## super genius (19 أكتوبر 2010)

قصدك الهندسة الصناعية فرع من هندسة الانتاج
متاكد
اذا كانت فرع يعني تختلف
مشكور


----------



## haithemd (19 أكتوبر 2010)

I think it is similar , there are course is Sheffield University called Mechanical Engineering and Industrial Management.
Industrial modules in this course are management and manufacturing modules
Good LUCK*


----------

